# STI Trojan vs. Sentry?



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

The Sentry is considered an upgrade to the Trojan with a forged frame and slide, front strap checkering, steel MSH and a few other changes. Worth the upgrade or should I just stick with the Trojan and save the money for ammo, extra mags and reliability package from Dawson or Brazos?


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

*STI Trojan vs Sentry*

Anyone own both who can provide a good comparison beyond the descriptions on the STI website? Are the upgrades worth it? I own an STI Trojan in 9mm.

If I get either one, I'll be changing out the front sight with a fiber optic sight. Is a forged frame significantly better than cast frame? The Sentry has steel MSH and front strap checkering.


----------

